# "I lost all respect for the guys that went air."



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

But for reals, this is going to be my build-up thread. Don't really have a time frame to get it done by, but it's gonna be a while haha. I just can't stand my office's parking garage anymore.
Hopefully should be able to order some small stuff in a couple weeks...
Let me know of any ideas/comments/whatever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





Current stance/height on B&G coilovers:



















_Modified by tmvw at 4:10 PM 8-19-2008_


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: "I lost all respect for the guys that went air." (tmvw)*

beautiful car can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: "I lost all respect for the guys that went air." (michaelmark5)*

Clean and simple...I like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: "I lost all respect for the guys that went air." (tmvw)*

your car is already nuts.. cant wait to see it bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: "I lost all respect for the guys that went air." (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_your car is already nuts.. cant wait to see it bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks wyman! and







@ your sig

_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_Clean and simple...I like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man

_Quote, originally posted by *michaelmark5* »_beautiful car can't wait to see the finished product

Thanks


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: "I lost all respect for the guys that went air." (tmvw)*

this should be called the:

_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_this really makes me want to re-think the AAC firestone rears... 
first time i saw them deflated, it scared me








 but now i'm going to get them how ironic


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: "I lost all respect for the guys that went air." (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_this should be called the:
but now i'm going to get them how ironic






























yea yea yea. hamburger style ones have less room


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

lmao wonder whos gona have iti finshed first, me or you.. good luck on the build looks like im doin basically the same thing besides im going with a digital controller


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: "I lost all respect for the guys that went air." (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
yea yea yea. hamburger style ones have less room









Cal, i know you are trying to say something but all i hear is...

_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_this really makes me want to re-think the AAC firestone rears... 
first time i saw them deflated, it scared me










_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_this really makes me want to re-think the AAC firestone rears... 
first time i saw them deflated, it scared me










_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_this really makes me want to re-think the AAC firestone rears... 
first time i saw them deflated, it scared me










_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_this really makes me want to re-think the AAC firestone rears... 
first time i saw them deflated, it scared me













































http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif see you tomorrow?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: "I lost all respect for the guys that went air." (Still Fantana)*

Holy isht, that`s the cleanest MkIV I`ve ever seen.
DROOOOOOOL


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: "I lost all respect for the guys that went air." (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Holy isht, that`s the cleanest MkIV I`ve ever seen.
DROOOOOOOL

Why, thank you! I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif your wagon!

_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Cal, i know you are trying to say something but all i hear is...





































http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif see you tomorrow?

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
yea, i'll be there. if your stuff shows up, that is









_Quote, originally posted by *burtondk12* »_lmao wonder whos gona have iti finshed first, me or you.. good luck on the build looks like im doin basically the same thing besides im going with a digital controller

haha, probably you. i'm slow, as you can see... I still have my kit off


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: "I lost all respect for the guys that went air." (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
thanks wyman! and







@ your sig
 no problem bro! only speaking the truth
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

gonna look awesome man cant wait to see this done


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (.Mark.)*

about time ****


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Meh bags are for bitches Calvin.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Meh bags are for bitches Calvin.

















i thought they were for groceries?!


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_









why you be knockin' on my rimz dawg


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*

Love the gti as is but It'll look dope when it all done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*

It's a joke....I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Rs's....


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_It's a joke....I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Rs's....

haha i know. i thought the gangsta typing would have given it away


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*

what? for real?


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_what? for real?

why would I be lying? lol

PS: This is gonna take longer than expected. I just paid $450 for 2 tickets (speeding via on-ramp of highway (bish didn't even radar me) and failing to signal when merging when the lane ended)










_Modified by tmvw at 2:36 PM 7-28-2008_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
PS: This is gonna take longer than expected. I just paid $450 for 2 tickets (speeding via on-ramp of highway (bish didn't even radar me) and failing to signal when merging when the lane ended)










[email protected]
"i never use my turn signal, blah blah blah"














http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
This happen after Chilis? (or wherever yall went?)


_Modified by Still Fantana at 2:55 PM 7-28-2008_


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
[email protected]
"i never use my turn signal, blah blah blah"














http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
This happen after Chilis? (or wherever yall went?)


rather get a ticket for that than use it.








we went to buffalo wild wings and just chilled out in the parking lot for a bit then went home.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
PS: This is gonna take longer than expected. I just paid $450 for 2 tickets (speeding via on-ramp of highway (bish didn't even radar me) and failing to signal when merging when the lane ended)









_Modified by tmvw at 2:36 PM 7-28-2008_

gay http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
im excited to see that ish dumped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

Sucks man, really sorry to hear about it tho http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_

im excited to see that ish dumped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

am I not already


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
am I not already
















haha, you know what i mean








im excited to see it more drivable then, ha!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_
haha, you know what i mean








im excited to see it more drivable then, ha!
















Dont make Calvin's head any bigger!!!
Its crap Cal, pure crap


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Dont make Calvin's head any bigger!!!
Its crap Cal, pure crap


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Dont make Calvin's head any bigger!!!
Its crap Cal, pure crap
















haha,


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

I'll be watching. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hopefully you can install bags faster than you can put on a kit.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

good luck
please post more shots of your car


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_good luck
please post more shots of your car


thanks. search my name, you'll find a lot more









_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_I'll be watching. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hopefully you can install bags faster than you can put on a kit.























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*

You have an email


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: "I lost all respect for the guys that went air." (tmvw)*

I just bought some stuff.
PS: Thanks Brandon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by tmvw at 4:10 PM 8-19-2008_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: "I lost all respect for the guys that went air." (tmvw)*

took you long enough.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

wait, so whens everything goin on?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

in like a yr















he didnt order everything, just a few things to get started on the project...


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

ahh, just enough to get everyone all pissed off and ansy, haha


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_ahh, just enough to get everyone all pissed off and ansy, haha









hahah. basically.
damn credit cards. i don't owe much, but i hate looking at them. so im going slow on the air build. plus those tickets a few weeks ago didn't help


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

subscribed
looking forward to the progress


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_subscribed
looking forward to the progress

Less watch more you bagging that passat


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

lol
passat is a lease 
i am saving up $$$ and hopefully have enough to purchase a whole setup by december


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*

The stuff is on its way via UPS!


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_The stuff is on its way via UPS!

yay! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (tmvw)*

Niiice


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (tmvw)*


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_









lol hi rafi


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (tmvw)*


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (tmvw)*

Must....Have....More....Colors....Than....Silver(and "silver type" bi-products







) 







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

siiiicck


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*

Now get me that tank so I can't paint it!


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: "I lost all respect for the guys that went air." (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_Now get me that tank so I can't paint it!









so you *can't*





























ghost some gold skulls and whatever design you want on it!





On a side note, I figured out how I want to build my valves (Thanks for the help, Justin):
Tank-> 1/2" Port -> 1/2" to 3/8" Hose PTC -> 3/8" Air Line -> 1/2" to 3/8" Hose PTC -> VALVE -> 1/2" NPT Street T (1/2" to 1/8" Reducer to 1/8" PTC for gauge) -> 1/2" MNPT Hex Nipple -> 1/2" MNPT Street T (bottom 1/2" port is going to be 1/2" to 3/8" Hose PTC to the bag) -> VALVE -> 1/2" Slowdown (for dump) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by tmvw at 2:18 PM 8-23-2008_


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: "I lost all respect for the guys that went air." (tmvw)*

I'm too poor to buy valves at the moment, so this will do


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

good luck with it, gonna be sick, and it already is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

traitor


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (finallyavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Castor Troy* »_good luck with it, gonna be sick, and it already is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *finallyavr6* »_traitor









hahaha yup








I have such a hard time getting in and out of my work's parking garage. Don't worry, I'm still gonna ride as low as I am now


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: "I lost all respect for the guys that went air." (tmvw)*

psshh what a hater!
i knew u would go bags


----------



## Nvr_Enuf_Tyme (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: "I lost all respect for the guys that went air." (xxp0werrangersxx)*

...this should be interesting to see.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: "I lost all respect for the guys that went air." (Nvr_Enuf_Tyme)*

can i be rich, yet?








my static drop


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: "I lost all respect for the guys that went air." (tmvw)*

whats up with the no tint on your front windows? looks gay http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: "I lost all respect for the guys that went air." (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_whats up with the no tint on your front windows? looks gay http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

lol. remember when my car got broken into last fall...yea, it still hasn't been tinted


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: "I lost all respect for the guys that went air." (tmvw)*

You wont tuck that much of the tire, expescially since you want to be able to drive low low and what not


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: "I lost all respect for the guys that went air." (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_whats up with the no tint on your front windows? looks gay http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

Jersey people gotta do that on purpose.







they cant tint their front windows.


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: "I lost all respect for the guys that went air." (Santi)*

cali cant either


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
I have such a hard time getting in and out of my work's parking garage.

you could get a different job, just a thought.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_
you could get a different job, just a thought.

















he should be sending these tomorrow:


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (tmvw)*

Thats going to help w. the parking garages and w. your air ride build up


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Thats going to help w. the parking garages and w. your air ride build up
















bahahaha. nah, i still have $$ for that


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
bahahaha. nah, i still have $$ for that









But not enough for beer on the weekends


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
But not enough for beer on the weekends























hahah you know im frugal








gonna get my valves at the end of the month


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*

hurry up


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

calvin, when all is said and done we need a shot like this 

_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_calvin, when all is said and done we need a shot like this 










hahaha as much as i would love to be able to do that, mines gonna be a bit higher. i want to ride low as well as keep my bushings stock and unmolested








but funny you post a pic of vinny's car, where i was just giving props to his stance on air last night


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (tmvw)*

Only got 1 done tonight, so here it is.
17x9.5 ET22 after adapters. 1.5" lip.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*

Gonna be $$$. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

i'm assuming thats a rear wheel?? should look clean as hell..
btw did u finish the body work yet?


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i'm assuming thats a rear wheel?? should look clean as hell..
btw did u finish the body work yet? 

yea thats the rear. what body work?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*

werent u shaving ur fender markers, and rubstrip markers... ???


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_werent u shaving ur fender markers, and rubstrip markers... ???

lol look on the first page. car has been painted (very shiesty i might add) for more than 2 years








and the shaved fenders aren't going on until the car gets a full respray or i get even more tired of my dented passenger fender. i've been done with the fenders for 6 months haha


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*

those lips are hot


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_lol look on the first page. car has been painted (very shiesty i might add) for more than 2 years








and the shaved fenders aren't going on until the car gets a full respray or i get even more tired of my dented passenger fender. i've been done with the fenders for 6 months haha

i know the car has been silver.. but i know i saw u shaving sh!t once.. but i didnt know they were spare fenders... ok got it.. fenders not.. air yes... good!!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_Only got 1 done tonight, so here it is.
17x9.5 ET22 after adapters. 1.5" lip.


















wheel porn


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (tmvw)*

better pics later. i only have 3 wheels on


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (tmvw)*

i think they look a lil beefy, but the wheels look delish!
Way to brighten them up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

damn office screen is so dark i cant see that picture very well
really gotta bag it soon man!








justins car looks great down and your car bagged + those wheels = $$$$


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_damn office screen is so dark i cant see that picture very well
really gotta bag it soon man!








justins car looks great down and your car bagged + those wheels = $$$$

i will sooon.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

oh man, thats clean.
fix you side skirt!


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_oh man, thats clean.
fix you side skirt!










thanks. im too lazy to clean that isht off








Here's a pic to sort of show the pretty pokey rear.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*

why is there tape on there















looks good calvin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif looks great!


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (tmvw)*

got bored a few minutes ago...


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*

Much improved. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I need to widen mine now.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

Mock up of the manifold:
Still not sure if I want to T off the line to the fill valve or T off ports on the tank itself to make room for individual line for each fill valve...
Let me know if you guys have any suggestions


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

gonna be dope cal! Good luck with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

biggest.valves.ever.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_biggest.valves.ever.

sh!ts gonna jump 2 feet, brah.
nah, i need flow controls fo sho.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (tmvw)*

lol, hey man. you need to hit up the parker fittings store in Addison w. me. AWESOME store, laid out well and they know where everything is so you just tell them what you need. CHeaper than online+shipping, hell cheaper than online. And most are already teflon'd


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_lol, hey man. you need to hit up the parker fittings store in Addison w. me. AWESOME store, laid out well and they know where everything is so you just tell them what you need. CHeaper than online+shipping, hell cheaper than online. And most are already teflon'd









oh werd. what type of stuff do they sell? only fittings?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (tmvw)*

Uhmm, airline, water traps, fittings of EVERY kind and size. Sprinkler systems















I dont know what else, didnt spend too much time looking around just told him what i wanted


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Uhmm, airline, water traps, fittings of EVERY kind and size. Sprinkler systems















I dont know what else, didnt spend too much time looking around just told him what i wanted 

oh werd. probably get the small things there then. you have any idea if they got flow controls and/or dump controls?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (tmvw)*

They got flow controls, i saw them after i had already slid my card or i'd have two








Who cares, i lost my schrader valve, i need a T and a few others so i'll prolly grab them next time i'm there


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_They got flow controls, i saw them after i had already slid my card or i'd have two








Who cares, i lost my schrader valve, i need a T and a few others so i'll prolly grab them next time i'm there

good isht. i need a schrader valve, quick connect valve, flow/dump controls, and possibly check valves.
oh yea, here's a pic for this thread


















_Modified by tmvw at 10:55 PM 10-9-2008_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (tmvw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
estimated time of completion? 
cant wait to see it!


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
estimated time of completion? 
cant wait to see it!

No idea, honestly. I have to do my timing belt and water pump this month, and got to pay off some stuff, so I'm all sucked dry this month. Going slow on the air build, not really concerned when it'll be done as I don't have a time frame. I just buy stuff for it when I got the extra budget http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (tmvw)*

gotcha
patience is a good virtue, just not mine lol


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_gotcha
patience is a good virtue, just not mine lol

haha same. no way i could wait that long..


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

Why would you need check valves? they should be connected to your compressors?


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Why would you need check valves? they should be connected to your compressors?
















isht i dunno. what's this i hear about if theres a leak in the whole line to the bag, or the tank leaks suddenly that the whole car drops


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
isht i dunno. what's this i hear about if theres a leak in the whole line to the bag, or the tank leaks suddenly that the whole car drops









WHAT?
Your running valves, not a mani so i dont see how if there was a tank leak, you'd lose pressure in the bags? as long as your fill/dump 's were closed you shouldn't lose bag pressure.
And ofcourse if there is a hole in the line you're screwed


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Most valves need the back pressure to stay closed. It the tank pressure drops so does the car.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Most valves need the back pressure to stay closed. It the tank pressure drops so does the car.

Ahhh, so a way to counter this is?


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Most valves need the back pressure to stay closed. It the tank pressure drops so does the car.

What do I need to do to ensure that my car doesn't drop if said tank leaks? 1/2" O.D.E Valves if that makes any difference.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (tmvw)*

Here's a PS of the air drop. front's aren't gonna be THAT low, but you get the idea.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nom nom nom... its going to be tits!


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_Here's a PS of the air drop. front's aren't gonna be THAT low, but you get the idea. 









pchops for the win. That looks sexy, reminds me of piff


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (dubbr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbr* »_
pchops for the win. That looks sexy, reminds me of piff

well my static stance isn't far off of that, just not *as* low


----------



## mk4lifeson (Sep 22, 2007)

who did that PS?


_Modified by mk4lifeson at 1:06 PM 10-11-2008_


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_Here's a PS of the air drop. front's aren't gonna be THAT low, but you get the idea. 

hot hot


----------

